# Amplificador Current Drive de solo 2 transistores!!!



## diegomj1973 (Sep 13, 2015)

Lo que les presento a continuación es un amplificador bastante inusual de encontrar entre las tipologías clásicas de amplificadores comerciales. A diferencia de los diseños clásicos, donde la carga (el parlante) es gobernada por voltaje (modo para el cual la mayoría de los parlantes están concebidos y diseñados), en este curioso amplificador la carga está gobernada por corriente (modo para el que una minoría de parlantes podrían encontrar algún beneficio).

Hay muchísima controversia en este tipo de amplificadores: hay quienes sostienen que es la mejor forma de gobernar a un parlante y trae un montón de beneficios, hay quienes sostienen que los beneficios comprobables son muy acotados o marginales, hay quienes sostienen que colorea el sonido y quita definición en los graves, etc. etc. etc. No es mi interés defender ninguna teoría en particular, sino presentarlo para debate, experimentación y favorecer un sano divertimento con el circuito.

Sería interesante contar con opiniones de quienes lo puedan armar y experimentar (tal como está ó modificado / personalizado).

En este tipo de amplificador (el de transconductancia), la carga crítica será justamente lo opuesto a un amplificador voltage drive, es decir, una impedancia infinita o circuito abierto: el amplificador tiende a la mayor ganancia posible (la salida tiende a 0 V ó Vcc, dependiendo el caso). Cortocircuitar la carga será posible sin dañar absolutamente nada (no es necesario un circuito adicional que detecte un cortocircuito en la carga). Por ende, va a ser necesario conocer detalladamente la curva de variación de impedancia de la carga con la frecuencia de uso, para acotar con alguna red adicional para corrección de impedancia la máxima de la carga (generalmente, una red RC en paralelo al parlante).

Es un amplificador que no ofrece los módulos más bajos de distorsión, atendiendo a que es un diseño muy elemental de solamente 2 transistores y con extremadas simplificaciones de diseño. Asimismo, puede lograr posiblemente distorsiones aún menores que algunos circuitos integrados de los más comunes y corrientes (tipo TDA2003). Le caben muchas mejoras, si se desea mejorar su diseño de base. Tiene una envolvente de la distorsión muy particular: un contenido predominante de H2 y los sucesivos en marcada cadencia hacia niveles inaudibles (a partir del H4 en adelante, principalmente). Es clase A, como es desde un tiempo mi costumbre: carece de distorsión por cruce. Podría emplearse para un amplificador de instrumento (guitarra, por ejemplo), dada su particular interacción con el parlante y la envolvente de la distorsión particular que dispone.

Es capacitivamente acoplado tanto en entrada como en salida: no vamos a dañar absolutamente nada.

Requiere de una fuente de señal de baja impedancia (menor en lo posible a unos 1.800 ohmios, para no caer en una fcs de menos de 16 KHz). La ganancia es variable en función de la impedancia de la carga, pero podemos decir que a 8 ohmios nominales tiene una de 13,26 veces o 22,45 dB. Esto implica un voltaje de entrada que puede ir hasta unos 0,769 VRMS, para lograr hasta unos 13 W, que es más o menos el límite del diseño.

La corriente de bías es de 2 A. Implica unos 80 W de disipación , así que atenti a cómo se lo tenga que disipar  (deberán usar todos los recursos que conozcan y más ).

Los valores de R1, R2 y R3 pueden ser presets en la práctica (eso lo deciden uds.).

















Referencia en última gráfica: curva verde => señal de salida, curva roja => señal de entrada.

La decisión por el voltaje de alimentación recae en mi necesidad de rescatar dos hermosos trafos de 600 VA cada uno de 220 VCA a 28,5 + 28,5 VCA.

Al ser current drive, C3 puede valer bastante menos de 2.200 uF: algo como 470 uF podría ser suficiente para 8 ohmios. Asimismo, se decidió mantenerlo en 2.200 uF solamente para mantener acotada la distorsión en baja frecuencia con determinadas cargas posibles de encontrar en mi caso.

Como conclusión, este amplificador lograría aumentar el SPL en los extremos de la banda en relación al del centro de la banda (rango de las voces), dada la variación de impedancia más probable encontrada normalmente en un parlante electrodinámico.

La impedancia de entrada es del orden de los 11.138 ohmios u 11,138 K ohmios.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 14, 2015)

¿ Cómo suena Diego ?.
Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 14, 2015)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ¿ Cómo suena Diego ?.
> Un saludo.



Aún no lo he podido armar, por falta de tiempo. El próximo fin de semana, si me puedo hacer el espacio de tiempo, lo pruebo y subo opiniones.

De todos modos, al concepto de funcionamiento y con determinadas limitaciones ya lo había probado a baja escala (empleando auriculares). Debo confesar que me gustó mucho y hasta me pareció el sonido un poco más balanceado, tonalmente hablando (opinión totalmente subjetiva).

Asimismo, este diseño tiene unos plus adicionales y diferencias con aquella prueba: opera en clase A, tiene un perfil interesante de distorsión y podría atacar parlantes de escritorio. Estimo que operaría bastante bien con variaciones de impedancias en el parlante (carga) de hasta 4 a 1.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2015)

¿ Por que tan grandes C1 y C2 ?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 14, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Por que tan grandes C1 y C2 ?



Buena pregunta!!!. Colocando unos más bajos (digamos, alrededor de 220 uF o algo cercano a eso), se produce un pico en la curva de respuesta en baja frecuencia de algunos dBs adicionales respecto de la parte central de la banda (algo como 5 a 6 dB, si no mal recuerdo de las simulaciones). Es similar a la forma que cuando se emplea un parlante en un gabinete más pequeño del tamaño óptimo para lograr respuesta plana.

Si a ese pico sumamos lo que pueda "agregar" en forma adicional la acción de la curva del parlante en conjunto con el modo de operar del amplificador current drive en baja frecuencia, puede resultar en un sonido muy coloreado.

Igual, otros valores se pueden probar tranquilamente (algo como 470 uF a 1000 uF, por ejemplo) y ver qué es lo que más conviene. En mi caso, es solo porque tengo montones de esos de 4700 uF.



Esa simulación es para C1 y C2 ambos de 220 uF: el pico llega a casi 15 dB aprox. por encima de la banda pasante (inadmisible). Además, uno de ellos (C2) influye en forma adicional en el PSRR del circuito, por lo que conviene que sea preferentemente de alto valor. En esa simulación, se ha abstraído del efecto adicional que causa el conjunto parlante - ampli.

Saludos

PD: en el archivo adjunto .rar tienen el esquemático para jugar un rato con el Multisim 11.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 18, 2015)

Mientras busco hacerme un espacio de tiempo para probar el engendro que les presenté (que posiblemente sea este fin de semana entrante, de poder sacar todo el trabajo que me resta hacer), me gustaría compartir con uds. un paper interesante y seriamente abordado vinculado al tema que nos entretiene. Obviamente que el paper tiene muchos más condimentos que escaparían a mis burdas pruebas. Parecería que las ventajas entre operar de un modo u otro al parlante son concretas, importantes y mensurables y, tendrían directo impacto en las distorsiones lineales y no lineales producidas en el propio parlante.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 19, 2015)

Les acerco unos papers más afines al tema y, también un link. Resultan muy interesantes todos. Para tener en cuenta .

Saludos

Link: http://www.ultrasound-hifi.com/Us_wh_1/FR/Amplificatori/pilot_corrente_en.html


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 20, 2015)

Bueno, lo prometido es deuda dicen...

He podido hacer las primeras pruebas y, la verdad, ha superado ampliamente mis expectativas.

El único cambio necesario al esquema primeramente presentado fué el de reducir el valor de uno de los capacitores (C1) de 4700 uF a solamente 4,7 uF (que es lo que tenía a mano). Podría colocarse otro valor intermedio, si se desea (eso lo pueden probar). Las razones: la constante de tiempo para estabilizar los valores de reposo era muy grande para andar ajustando los parámetros de offset y corriente de bías del prototipo (necesitando esperar mucho tiempo entre ajustes progresivos). No es que con 4700 uF no se pueda operar, pero requiere de mucho tiempo de espera para alcanzar los valores de reposo y, si hay que hacer pequeños ajustes, ufff...

Las resistencias de potencia se armaron en 0,54 ohmios (2 unidades de 0,27 ohmios en serie), en lugar de 0,47 ohmios, aunque es un detalle menor.

Para las primeras pruebas, utilicé la fuente del BBB13 anterior (que a su vez estaba reservada anteriormente para el JLH modificado que aún no armé ). Apliqué unos 31,34 V (que es la diferencia entre extremos de + V y - V). La corriente la fijé en 1,25 A. La disipación, rozando los 40 W totales (y bastante bien distribuidos entre los dos mosfets: 20 W y 20 W).

La serie de resistencias del divisor desde + Vcc a GND fueron fijas en los valores: 39 K, 68 K y 18 K. Con esos valores dió justo 1/2 Vcc hacia el parlante y 1,25 A de bías después de 15 minutos aprox. de conectado y estabilizado térmicamente todo.

Con esos ajustes medí hasta unos 6,25 W RMS!!!. Desarrolla más potencia que el BBB13, empleando la misma fuente.

En cuanto al sonido: S O R P R E N D E N T E !!!. El mismo parlante que empleé en el BBB13 se comporta como otro parlante totalmente diferente. Así al aire nomás y en cortocircuito acústico evidente, los graves se sienten bien profundos como si saliesen de abajo de las paredes. Estoy ansioso de probarlo con unos bafles adecuados.

La tímbrica: agradable y brillante , sin límites en alta frecuencia .

Ruido de fondo: a simple oído nada (ya que no medí con osciloscopio aún).

Estoy contentísimo y creo que lo voy a armar definitivamente, ya que es aún más simple que el BBB13 y es una etapa menos cool.

Saludos

PD: disculpen la pésima calidad del micrófono de la cámara. Satura, no registra nada en la parte superior del espectro, etc., etc., etc. Me tengo que armar una head recording ya!!!.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 23, 2015)

Quería aclarar algo en este tipo de amplificadores y es que la ganancia tiene una forma muy particular de especificarse: en este prototipo es de aprox. 1,656 A / V a 8 ohmios. ¿Qué quiere decir eso?, muy simple: por cada voltio aplicado a su entrada, el amplificador hace circular 1,656 A por el parlante. Si el parlante ofrece 8 ohmios de impedancia en la frecuencia del tono inyectado, el voltaje desarrollado entre sus bornes será de 1,656 A x 8 ohmios = 13,248 V RMS. Ese voltaje desarrollado en el parlante debería poder ser admitido por el voltaje de alimentación del amplificador y la simetría de salida ajustada, conjuntamente con la corriente de bías ajustada también.

Tomemos como ejemplo el esquema del post 1 de este mismo thread: la corriente de bías es de 2 A; al ser salida en single ended, por el parlante podemos tener como máximo esa corriente de pico o, lo que es lo mismo, 1,414 A RMS. Para conocer qué voltaje máximo podemos aplicar a la entrada para desarrollar máxima potencia a la salida sobre 8 ohmios de impedancia nominal hacemos: 1,414 A RMS / 1,656 A / V = 0,854 V RMS. Esto dá una potencia máxima de 16 W RMS a 8 ohmios. Si tuviésemos un parlante de 4 ohmios, daría 8 W RMS, para la misma tensión de entrada y eso sería perfectamente posible de obtener (ya que la ganancia en voltaje se reduce a la mitad). Si tuviésemos un parlante de 16 ohmios, la ganancia en voltaje se duplica respecto de la obtenida con 8 ohmios (1,656 A / V), lo que daría solo unos 8 W RMS. La entrada máxima para este último caso sería de 0,427 V RMS.

Otra cosa interesante: el hecho de agregar más pares de mosfets (con sus resistencias de ecualización de 0,47 ohmios) implica un aumento de la ganancia (a diferencia de los amplificadores que operan en voltage drive). Si se agrega un par más al prototipo, duplicamos la ganancia total. Si se agregan 3 pares más al prototipo, se cuadruplica la ganancia total. Esto permite incrementar la potencia aplicando el mismo voltaje de entrada (si la configuración lo permite) ó reducir la THD al mismo nivel de potencia previo. Aparece un costo a pagar por ello: la frecuencia máxima a reproducir comienza a acotarse en la medida que más pares agreguemos al circuito de base.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 25, 2015)

Me dispuse a efectuar algunas mediciones con osciloscopio y generador de audio: los resultados son más que satisfactorios, dada la total simpleza del diseño y, me permitió confirmar con grata sorpresa lo que sospechaba iba a suceder al ver la cuadrícula del osciloscopio, después de haber estado varias horas en escucha crítica: el amplificador se comporta con un carácter claramente "tube like". Muestra una muy ligera asimetría en la onda senoidal, confirmando su carácter puramente en single ended. Muestra, además, una transición muy suave a los niveles de recorte abruptos (más comunes en los amplificadores valvulares que en los de estado sólido). Esto último lo notaba perfectamente "apurando" al amplificador a niveles superiores de los 6,25 W RMS sobre 8 ohmios: desde los 10 Vpico a los 12,5 Vpico, punto último donde se producía ya un recorte abrupto.

La respuesta en alta frecuencia cayó a - 3 dB en los 100 KHz con una fuente de 600 ohmios. Es de esperar que esta fcs a - 3 dB caiga a algo como 33 KHz con fuentes de 1K8 ohmios (a diferencia de lo que predice el simulador, que es a 16 KHz). Aquí anotamos un punto a favor de la práctica vs. la teoría. En baja frecuencia no pude encontrar el límite inferior, dada la limitación de los 10 Hz de mi generador, lo cual no está nada mal.

En reproducción de onda cuadrada, no hay ringing y existe una muy leve asimetría entre el slew rate positivo y el negativo.

La sinergia entre los distintos parlantes y el amplificador es muy notoria: o hay que encontrarle un compañero acorde ó, acomodar el parlante que dispongamos al amplificador con redes de adecuación (para lo cual hay que conocer muy bien la respuesta del parlante y desarrollar las redes en consecuencia). Sin redes de adecuación, hay un incremento notorio de SPL en los extremos de la banda, lo cual puede gustar bastante. En mi caso, al "colgar" un piezoeléctrico en paralelo al woofer, el tweeter demarcaba notoriamente la subida de impedancia del woofer en alta frecuencia.

El ruido de fondo resultó en 4 mV pico a pico (armado todo en protoboard y con mucho descuido técnico). Haciendo un tanteo del PSRR: empleé 12 condensadores de 4.700 uF cada uno (pero, como quedan en serie dos grupos de 6 cada uno => el total de filtrado resulta de 28.200 uF). Aplicando rápidamente I = C dV / dt, resulta dV = 1,25 A x 0,01 segundos / 0,0282 Faradios = 0,443 V pico a pico. PSRR = 40,89 dB (no muy lejos de lo predicho por el simulador ). La relación señal a ruido máxima resulta de 73,98 dB (nada mal para un diseño tan sencillo).

La ganancia en voltaje resultó en 10 veces o 20 dB (a 8 ohmios resistivos y 1 KHz de senoidal pura). No muy lejos de lo predicho (a pesar de alimentarlo a otro voltaje de diseño y con un bías inferior de 1,25 A).

Conclusión: como amplificador de instrumento creo sería una maravilla (lo probé con mi Stratocaster y un pedal casero de efectos: perfecto ). Para otros usos, es un amplificador muy agradable de escuchar y tiene una caracterización muy particular.

Referencias: en la cuadrícula: parte superior => salida, parte inferior => entrada.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 26, 2015)

Se simuló el circuito lo más similar posible a como se probó en la práctica (con los valores reales), para conocer qué tan precisas o acertadas pueden resultar las simulaciones y poder contrastarlas con la realidad.

Saludos











Recortes de señal a 20 KHz:





PD: con la relación señal a ruido obtenida en la práctica se podrían discriminar los contenidos H2, H3 y H4 por sobre el piso de ruido del sistema, en la condición de potencia de 6,25 W RMS. El resto de los contenidos, en esa misma condición de potencia máxima, permanecen por debajo del piso de ruido.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 2, 2015)

A continuación se expone una simplificación adicional al diseño original del post 1, acompañado de un acomodo de valores de los condensadores.



El circuito queda a su mínima expresión funcional (solamente unos 11 componentes para armarse de un lindo amplificador), sin mayores detrimentos de sus parámetros originales. El parámetro que se ve más afectado es el PSRR, que se reduce en unos 12,41 dB aprox. en los 100 Hz. Requerirá de una fuente de alimentación más filtrada, en comparación con el circuito del post 1.

Se probó con éxito reducir proporcionalmente el valor de R1, R2 y R3 a valores tales que no condicionaran a la fuente de señal (es decir, que la entrada del amplificador no la cargue en exceso). Eso trae dos beneficios: reduce el ruido térmico y minimiza el efecto que causa la capacidad parásita de entrada del mosfet inferior en la parte alta del espectro, obteniéndose notoriamente un mayor ancho de banda que empleando valores mayores para R1, R2 y R3. Ésto permite articular perfectamente el paraleleado de más mosfets para obtener mayores potencias sin detrimento notorio en alta frecuencia. Es necesario aumentar en la misma proporción que se reducen R1, R2 y R3, el valor de C4, para conservar similar fci.

Saludos

PD: espero comentarios de quienes se hayan animado a armarlo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ya he simulado una versión de alta potencia, que me permitiría llegar a unos descomunales 36 + 36 W RMS sobre 8 ohmios (en estéreo), empleando unos 78 Vcc a 3 A de bías total por canal. Los trafos que les comenté dispongo de 600 VA cada uno (a 28,5 + 28,5 VCA) me permitirían llegar a esos valores.

Hoy solicité cotización de 24 transistores IRFP150N (6 pares por canal) más un puñadito de componentes periféricos (que son nada ).

Al paralelear los mosfets y operarlos a un voltaje mayor, me permite bajar la THD, la cual se sitúa ahora en los 2,54 % a plena potencia de 36 W y en los 0,17 % a 1 W (todo sobre 8 ohmios). Hay que aclarar que la distorsión resulta también muy pareja en toda la banda audible .

Voy a ver si comienzo con el armado correcto de este monstruo.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 18, 2016)

*Monstruo de 36W en clase A pura por canal*



La corriente de reposo por cada mosfet se debe ajustar en 0,5 A (total entre los 6 pares: 3 A).

El voltaje en el punto de acople a la salida respecto a 0 V debe ajustarse en 39 V (es decir, entre el terminal negativo del condensador de 47 uF y 0 V).

Es importante notar el cambio que se ha implementado para ajustar el offset de salida y el bías: permite obtener un mayor PSRR (de en torno a 45,83 dB a 100 Hz) respecto a anteriores configuraciones mostradas (las que incluían la resistencia de 470 K). También permite un mayor grado de independencia entre los dos ajustes (aunque no llegan a ser 100 % independientes uno de otro).

La potencia disipada por cada mosfet está en torno a los 19 W.

Las resistencias de 1,41 ohmios se conforman de una serie de 3 resistencias de 0,47 ohmios x 0,5 W cada una.

La señal de entrada para obtener 36 W en la salida sobre 8 ohmios es de 0,6 V RMS aprox.

La potencia máxima de salida alcanza los 51,5 W sobre 8 ohmios, considerando que a partir de los 36 W aprox. se abandona la operación en clase A.

C4 es de 35 V, positivo a la derecha en el esquema. C1 es de 50 V, positivo arriba en el esquema. C3 es de 50 V, positivo a la izquierda en el esquema.

R8 es de 1/4 W. R18 es de 1/2 W. R1 es de 1/2 W. R3 es de 1 W.

Inicialmente, R19 (preferiblemente un trimpot vertical de 25 vueltas) debe ajustarse a su valor total (200 K). Luego, debe quedar en torno al 42 % aprox. de su valor total (83,8 K aprox.).

Inicialmente, R2 (preferiblemente un trimpot vertical de 25 vueltas) debe ajustarse y quedar en torno al 89 % aprox. de su valor total (44,6 K aprox.).

Es un circuito muy elemental, pero tiene un gran atractivo por lo bien que se desempeña por su simpleza.

















Saludos


----------



## ejtagle (Ene 19, 2016)

Hago algunos comentarios sobre el tema: Desde un punto de vista teórico, dado que las fuerza magnética de la bobina del parlante es directamente proporcional a la corriente (y no a la tensión a bornes) que circula por ella, pareciera que un amplificador de transconductancia debiera ser lo ideal para manejar un parlante... porque la posición del cono es directamente proporcional a la corriente que circula por la bobina, independizándonos de las variaciones de impedancia de la misma, por ejemplo, causadas por la temperatura.
 ¿ Lo es realmente ? -- Lamentablemente no  -- Si vemos al parlante no sólo como un transductor, sino como generador también, y pensamos que el movimiento del cono puede tener (tiene!) frecuencias de resonancia, no sólo causadas por el parlante, sino por el gabinete en el que el mismo está, nos damos cuenta que el control por tensión del mismo tiene muchas ventajas no menores, como la capacidad de amortiguar las resonancias no deseadas del mismo, y forzar a que el cono vaya exactamente a una posición mandada por la tensión de control del mismo, sin dejarlo descontrolado.
El control por corriente hace que el sonido resultante dependa y se coloree de acuerdo a parlante y gabinete. Súmese a eso que opera en clase A.
El resultado esperado de algo así es equivalente a un amplificador con muy bajo coeficiente de amortiguamiento, velocidad de respuesta muy rápida (porque es por corriente), y yo esperaría un sonido muy, pero muy parecido al valvular (que justamente tiene esos atributos: Muy rápido, muy poco amortiguamiento).
Los resultados que Diego obtuvo, coinciden exactamente con esas observaciones


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 19, 2016)

El otro problema es que los parlantes excitados por corriente ven una "resistencia en serie" y el efecto neto de esto es un aumento del Qts que resulta en un aumento de los graves. En alta frecuencia, donde la impedancia es mayormente inductiva, tambien hay un "refuerzo" de agudos resultante de la mayor tension creada sobre el parlante por efecto de la corriente sobre una impedancia mayor.
Ya que todos los parlantes se diseñan para excitarlos en modo tension, excitarlos en modo corriente solo causa un coloreo importante del sonido.
Tal como dice N. Pass esto sirve si los parlantes son rango extendido o completo, que no tienen buenos graves ni buenos agudos. Pero aplicarlo a cualquier parlante convencional solo causa un sonido "bastante diferente".
Yo no se que tan parecido a un valvular puede sonar, pero supongo que bastante parecido en la medida de operar lejos del recorte


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 19, 2016)

Convengamos también que es un circuito muy elemental y mejorable en muchos aspectos. Lo he propuesto para quien necesite rápidamente experimentar con el concepto (con extremada simpleza). Sería interesante poder llegar a demostrar si verdaderamente reduce distorsiones propias en el transductor adecuado, frente al otro modo muy difundido de operación.

En mis pruebas "a lo indio" es evidente el coloreo (es por eso que aclaré lo de las redes de adecuación que deben agregarse muy seguramente, a no ser que la curva de impedancia transductor-caja sea lo suficientemente plana en el rango de operación del conjunto amplificador-caja-parlante). También aclaré lo de encontrarle el compañero adecuado al amplificador (personalmente no lo dispongo, por eso hice las pruebas con lo que se vé y sin ninguna red de adecuación).

Para amplificador de viola, creo que iría bien (por el tipo de gabinete que normalmente llevan).

Es cuestión que se animen y prueben, ya que el circuito es nada. Sugerencia: de armar algo chico con solo 2 mosfets, implementar preferiblemente las dos redes para polarización casi independientes que se muestran en el monstruo último (se pueden ahorrar un gran condensador y el PSRR queda tan importante como cuando se lo emplea). Algo que es importante aclarar: existe casi un único par de valores de condensadores para acople de señal de entrada y de bootstrap, que definen el mayor PSRR lograble (si el condensador de acople al parlante es de importante valor). Parecería una contradicción el hecho de necesitar un gran condensador de acople al parlante, siendo un amplificador V-I (donde se supone que con unos pocos uF sobraría): es solo para mantener la linealidad de la respuesta en baja frecuencia y algo de incidencia positiva en la THD en esa misma zona, considerando carga resistiva nominal y constante.

El coeficiente de amortiguamiento es muy próximo a cero, dada la alta impedancia de salida del amplificador. Lo interesante del caso es que nos podemos olvidar por los efectos indeseados de los cables que conectan el parlante con el amplificador: con un simple alambre de percha somos todos unos duques  (acá no necesitamos los Black Rhodium ). La rápida respuesta impulsional queda independientemente intacta del cable que se utilice. Se me ocurre que se reduce el efecto de compresión, también (aunque habría que controlar las temperaturas máximas desarrolladas en la bobina, ya que de no limitarse el aumento de resistencia, por tener el alambre de la misma coeficiente positivo, el efecto sería acumulativo sin control). La adecuada ventilación de la bobina a grandes potencias sería obligatorio (pero eso puede resultar antagónico con algún tipo de gabinete particular  y, por ende, estar limitado en lograr una curva plana de impedancia con solamente el conjunto parlante-caja). Como salida a esto último, estarían al rescate las redes de adecuación.

Otra cosa interesante, es que las redes de adecuación van en paralelo al parlante => no se pierde eficiencia al no existir elementos de adecuación en serie como en un amplificador cuya carga es controlada por voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## gabriel I (Ene 20, 2016)

Que programas usan para las simulaciones? Se ve prometedor para hacerme uno gracias saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 21, 2016)

gabriel I dijo:


> Que programas usan para las simulaciones? Se ve prometedor para hacerme uno gracias saludos



Uso Multisim 11, 12, 13 ó 14 (según la computadora que tenga a mano). También podrías hacerlo con el Electronics Workbench 5.12.

Te sugeriría comenzar por uno de menor potencia y cantidad de componentes, pruebes si te gusta su modo de gobernar al parlante empleando algún rango extendido que puedas disponer ó, incluso, probando con algunos otros a los cuales le diseñes alguna red de adecuación para adaptarlos. Al rango extendido también debés diseñarle una red de adecuación. Para ver cómo son las redes de adecuación y cómo pueden determinarse el valor de sus componentes, fijate en un paper que subí de Nelson Pass, el cual está debidamente explicado:

Ver el archivo adjunto 134813

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 30, 2016)

Había quedado pendiente definir la impedancia de salida de este tipo de amplificadores. Para el esquemático del monstruo de 36 W por canal:

Ver el archivo adjunto 139056

La impedancia de salida resulta en 719 ohmios, calculándola a partir de dos cargas de prueba de 4 y 8 ohmios resistivos puros, respectivamente, con 0,1 V RMS y 1 KHz de señal senoidal de entrada constantes para los dos tipos de carga.

Se obtienen dos voltajes de salida:

Sobre 8 ohmios: 2,892 V RMS; I = 2,892 V / 8 ohmios = 0,3615 A 

Sobre 4 ohmios: 1,454 V RMS; I = 1,454 V / 4 ohmios = 0,3635 A

Z out = ( 2,892 V - 1,454 V ) / ( 0,3635 A - 0,3615 A ) = 719 ohmios

El damping factor (DF) puede resultar tan bajo como: 4 / 719 = 0,00556 a 8 / 719 = 0,0111.

Faltaría analizar cómo varían la Z out y el DF con la frecuencia y, si presenta alguna variación con la amplitud de la señal de entrada.

Para los otros modelos más pequeños en potencia, se opera igualmente para calcular la Z out, que podrá oscilar entre los 700 a 1000 ohmios muy aprox.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 31, 2016)

Se adjunta la variación del valor absoluto de Z out con la frecuencia, para el circuito original del esquema de 36 W:



Luego, se analiza qué incidencia podrían tener C1 y C4 en el valor absoluto de Z out, manteniendo todos los otros valores de los componentes del circuito constantes.

Primeramente, C1:



En último lugar, C4:



Como se puede observar, tanto C1 como C4 influyen en el valor absoluto de Z out: a mayor valor de cualquiera de ambos => mayor valor absoluto de Z out. Se debe tener presente que tanto C1 como C4 deben elegirse como un valor de compromiso entre las condiciones de fijación de una fci, la obtención de cierta linealidad en la magnitud de la ganancia en la parte baja del espectro, un aceptable valor de PSRR y un tiempo de establecimiento de las condiciones de polarización permanente dentro de valores razonables (es decir, después de encender el amplificador por primera vez, que los valores de polarización permanentes se establezcan en un tiempo relativamente corto). Es decir, tanto C1 como C4 cumplen mínimamente con unas 6 funciones cada uno y, además, simultáneas!!!. Eso es todo un reto de diseño, si queremos fijar sus valores finales.

Como había comentado en alguna eventualidad: cada componente en un circuito sencillo cumple simultáneas funciones, por lo que su valor de elección recae en uno de compromiso (muchas veces, no óptimo para determinados parámetros). Por lo tanto, su valor es muy crítico, pueden existir antagonismos en la obtención de mejoras de ciertos parámetros y, la calidad constructiva del mismo puede incidir notoriamente. El diseñador tendrá que aplicar su criterio para prevalecer determinados parámetros que considere más importantes a la hora de fijar un valor de compromiso mmm. En cambio, en un circuito de mayor complejidad, posiblemente cada componente cumpla casi una única función otorgada a la etapa local y tenga muy poca incidencia en algún otro parámetro del esquema global: en ese sentido, el diseñador tendrá menos carga de decisión a la hora de definir el valor de cada componente particular cool.

Es por este último párrafo que comenté, que muchos diseños simples deben ser armados tal como los concibió su diseñador para que pueda "comprenderse" la impronta que él mismo le imprimió: un caso típico es el conocido amplificador de 10 W de John Linsley Hood, el cual si no se arma tal como es, pierde el atractivo que le ha dado tamaña difusión. En cambio, en diseños complejos, algunas alteraciones de valores son más posibles, sin un detrimento notorio de los objetivos originales, ya que los parámetros están más maximizados y alineados hacia la tendencia de lo ideal.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 5, 2016)

En esta ocasión, se elimina el bruto (e indeseado, muchas veces) condensador de acople de salida al parlante y se mejora en forma importante el PSRR (llegando a casi 75 dB y bien parejo en toda la banda audible).

Ese mismo concepto de cambio circuital puede ser implementado en su "hermano mayor" presentado anteriormente.

El circuito eroga hasta casi 6 W sobre 8 ohmios (5,67 W para ser específicos), con una THD de 1,39 % a 1 KHz (aunque este valor se mantiene casi constante en toda la banda audible). A solo 1 W, la THD cae a solo 0,36 % (lo que no está nada mal, por su total simpleza).

La ganancia en voltaje sobre 8 ohmios es de 12,2 dB con una entrada máxima admitida de 1,67 V RMS.

La fci a - 3 dB es de casi 1 Hz. La fcs dependerá mucho de la impendancia de la etapa previa con la que ataquemos a este amplificador. Por ejemplo, con una impedancia previa de 1 K, la fcs a - 3 dB cae a unos 60 KHz aprox., aunque preferiblemente conviene mantener impedancias previas bastante bajas (15 ohmios o menos, en lo posible) por una necesidad de mantener alto el PSRR.

La corriente de bías se establece cercana a los 1,2 A cuando el trimpot se ajusta de modo de obtener un valor muy cercano a 0 V sobre el parlante.

Aquí el circuito:



El raro valor del condensador de entrada tiene implicancias simultáneas importantes en el PSRR y en el ancho de banda. Es recomendable lograr algún valor cercano al indicado, para obtener los valores mostrados de PSRR (principalmente).









Saludos


----------



## rulfo (May 15, 2019)

Muy buenas.
Diego este último, llegaste a montarlo y probarlo??
El condensador de entrada me imagino que no hay problema en montar 3 de 22uf en paralelo para conseguir unos 66uf un valor cercano,  y la resistencia de 1,8 ohm, montar 4 de 0,47 ohm en serie de 2w unos 1,88 ohm. 
¿Podria ser así?
¿ luego según esquema en la unión de dos mosfet se conecta el - del altavoz? 
¿Un bias en 1,2 A y por lo demás tal cual el esquema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2019)

Si no estoy loco  una vez lo simulé y creo que (me extrañó) que aumentaba la potencia con parlante de mas alta impedancia


----------



## rulfo (May 15, 2019)

Pues si que es extraño 😳 en mi poca experiencia es la primera vez que escucho algo parecido...
¿El en + del altavoz se conectaria la tensión negativa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2019)

Es solo una cuestión de fase . . .  cuando la señal aumenta la tensión de salida disminuye , es un amplificador inversor.

No encuentro la simulación , vaya a saber que nombre le puse


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 15, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no estoy loco  una vez lo simulé y creo que (me extrañó) que aumentaba la potencia con parlante de mas alta impedancia


Es logico que así suceda, por que este amplificador maneja corriente y no tensión como un ampli comun, entonces a mayor impedancia de carga, para una corriente dada, se obtiene mayor tension sobre el parlante y por ende, mayor potencia.

Un ampli comun es una fuente de tension (Vsalida) controlada por tension (Ventrada), mientras que este es una fuente de corriente (Isalida) controlada por tensión (Ventrada).


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2019)

Si Dr Z , gracias , es lógico ,  resulta que lo había simulado expresamente para el muchacho cubano "El Comy" que quería armar amplificadores sencillos con Mosfets , ya que tenía un montón disponibles y quería venderlos para recuperar algo del dinero que se había gastado , mas de un sueldo en su tester Chino amarillo usado , de esos que aquí cuestan 3 Dólares . . .  así que yo solo quería ver que nivel de señal necesitaba , y potencia de salida según impedancia y no me había puesto a analizarlo  Gracias de nuevo.

Ideal para esos parlantes de 16 Ohms


----------

